# Donor for life...



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2014)

Have you ever donated blood? 

 If you do, do you do so regularly? Any interesting experiences with giving blood? What's your blood type? 

 Also, are you an organ donor? 

 I give blood a few times a month if possible. Sometimes I can't donate because my iron levels aren't high enough. I donate platelets too, which is a two hour appointment. 

 Except this last time they sort of screwed up. Had issues getting a decent flow and they kept poking me over and over. I'm left with a huge bruise going halfway down my arm. 

 Also, blood type? O Positive.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 18, 2014)

I would donate blood, but I can't, because my partner is a man who has had sex with a man in some capacity at some point in his life post-whichever-year and the Icelandic law on this sort of thing is a ridiculous dinosaur.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm an organ donor (or at least I was when I got my first state ID) though it honestly makes me uncomfortable. I can't donate blood though because I can barely handle blood tests.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't. I'm too, ahh, underweight.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> I would donate blood, but I can't, because my partner is a man who has had sex with a man in some capacity at some point in his life post-whichever-year and the Icelandic law on this sort of thing is a ridiculous dinosaur.


The American law is equally bad, I think.

Anyway, I've donated a couple times before. I try to donate every time the blood truck comes to my university campus but I'm often lacking in iron content. My blood type is A+.

I also am an organ donor.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never donated blood.  I kind of need it in me.

I'm listed as an organ donor, though!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 19, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> I would donate blood, but I can't, because my partner is a man who has had sex with a man in some capacity at some point in his life post-whichever-year and the Icelandic law on this sort of thing is a ridiculous dinosaur.


I think this is a thing in australia too, except only dudes who have had sex with dudes can't give blood, i don't think it extends to their partners.

I haven't given blood/registered as an organ donor because i just haven't gotten around to it yet. I think I'm O+ or something.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 19, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> I haven't given blood/registered as an organ donor because i just haven't gotten around to it yet. I think I'm O+ or something.


Exactly the same.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 20, 2014)

I made an appointment to donate tomorrow, but I have had issues with low iron content in the past (in fact, last time I donated about a month ago, my iron *was* the threshold) so I'm hoping it works.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 20, 2014)

Accurate.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't donate in most countries because people in the UK might be carriers for mad cow disease or something idk.

I think in Wales organ donation is opt-out so I'm probably doing that. I was talking to someone in school about the referendum on whether Wales should be devolved more power and she said she was voting "no" only because if they did get the power they'd make it opt-out rather than opt in and she doesn't want to donate organs. I asked why she couldn't just opt out and she said, because she could die on the way to opting out.
I still think it's silly to not want further devolution because of such a specific and personal reason.


----------



## Awos (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't know if I'd qualify but I'd be willing to if I do. Not even aware of my blood type in all honesty.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 2, 2014)

I've donated once; my blood type is A+. My major issue with donating is that I actually never know when the blood people are around. :')


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Espeon said:


> I've donated once; my blood type is A+. My major issue with donating is that I actually never know when the blood people are around. :')


Hmm, the Red Cross has an email system set up so you can know where donation centers  are, plus there is probably their actual place too. I think there might even be an app.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 2, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Hmm, the Red Cross has an email system set up so you can know where donation centers  are, plus there is probably their actual place too. I think there might even be an app.


The more you know! Thanks so much for this! Now I might actually know where to go in future. :')


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah I have no idea how it's run in the UK, but here you don't even need an appointment. I mean here, they like if you do, but you can just walk in. Really, donating blood takes less than a half hour if you don't have any issues. 

Just be sure to get rest and eat before and after donating!

 (I'm donating again next week. :])


----------



## Karousever (Jul 3, 2014)

I have O- blood, I'm as useful as they get, so once I'm an adult who can do things freely and whatnot I'd like to donate as often as possible :P


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

jaketiger1116 said:


> I have O- blood, I'm as useful as they get, so once I'm an adult who can do things freely and whatnot I'd like to donate as often as possible :P


O- is pretty rare right... I can't remember what the rarest one is... I think it's AB-? Anywho, take this from another O type, they will be on your ass. ALL THE TIME. As a universal donor you're going to be in high demand. 

 Like they call me twice a week at least trying to get my blood.


----------



## RosesBones (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm O- also, but because I'm underage the Red Cross is like "No, you need to weigh ten pounds more than you actually do because you're short." They turned me away from a school blood drive. It was incredibly disappointing. 503 days until I'm eighteen and the weight requirement eases up, I guess.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 3, 2014)

Phantom said:


> O- is pretty rare right... I can't remember what the rarest one is... I think it's AB-? Anywho, take this from another O type, they will be on your ass. ALL THE TIME. As a universal donor you're going to be in high demand.
> 
> Like they call me twice a week at least trying to get my blood.


I think O- is only the third rarest, between an AB and a B. I think.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm O- but I can't donate, as much as I would like to. I don't qualify, since I'm underweight and have low iron content and other health issues. Unfortunately. I would love to donate.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 9, 2014)

I would in principle, but I can't, since I'm anemic and am prone to passing out when blood is drawn. I'm also really unfond of the arbitrary rules regarding gay sex and donation, so even if I could, I'd be hesitant to.

I am an organ donor, however.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 16, 2014)

I've never done it, I'd possibly consider it but worried it would be uncomfortable, even blood tests feel weird. Don't even know my blood type.

Also, I'm not an organ donor but would consider becoming one, I won't need my organs when I'm dead anyway.


----------

